# instant syrup?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I had an old timer tell me that when was a kid for syrup his mom just added hot water to brown
sugar untill she got the consistency she wanted. I tried it and boy was it good. I usually buy true
Maple syrup it's expensive but I like it. I liked this just as well. 

The fake syrup taste waxy to me


----------



## sbasacco (Sep 10, 2012)

corn syrup works too or add butter to brown sugar in a pot and bring to boil and keep stirring..once in liquid form....pour onto pancakes or whatever.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

My grandma is famous for her chocolate syrup, made from the hersheys cocoa powder, hot over pancakes...Man, thats great. Will have to try the brown sugar syrup thou.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I wonder if its possible to "can" syrup for long term storage. Honey is good forever. What about maple syrup? My Dad tapped a couple of trees and we didn't cook the sap, just used it raw from tree. It was very sweet and good.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Maple syrup,like honey is good for just about forever.we live where alot of it is made and,its not inexpensive here either but, once you try it you will never go back.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

I make homemade syrup all the time, I use 2 cups white sugar to 2 cups water, and towards soft ball stage (just before) I add a cap full of maple flavoring and a tbs. butter....let it cool till warms and its good to go.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

How about warm water added to strawberry jam, mmm...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Honey is naturally antibiotic and will keep for a very extended period of time, in the years. Maple syrup does not have the natural protection of honey and needs to be canned for long term storage as any sugar product. That's why they put all the preservatives in the store bought stuff. from the Maine Maple Producers website, it says to refrigerate after opening, making me think it is canned and sealed.


----------

